# Прошу совета по покупке баяна



## delorean (5 Июн 2016)

Добрый день, я сам совсем не музыкант и вряд ли когда либо стану им. Отец играет на баяне, у него древний (годов 60х) баян "Восток". На днях зашел к товарищ в Ломбард, у него когда то давно заложили баян цыгане, но так и не пришли за ним, вот и предложил мне за 3-4 тысячи его забрать. На вид нормальный, пораздвигал его туда сюда, вот думаю стоит ли взять отцу? 
Вот нашел фото идентичных, состояние такое же, чемодан в подарок.


----------



## vev (5 Июн 2016)

*delorean*, я б не брал... Вельт все тех же 60-х с достаточно неудобной клавиатурой


----------



## delorean (5 Июн 2016)

Спасибо, а сколько стоит не дорогой новый баян, на подобии "Восток"?


----------



## zet10 (5 Июн 2016)

Это  Вельт с "утопной" клавиатурой,поэтому однозначно НЕТ!Купите ему Тульскую "Терку", её в отличном состоянии можно взять тысяч за 8 и Ваш папа будет доволен! Мой отец играет именно на таком баяне и не какой другой не хочет, хотя как многие здесь понимают,я мог бы достать своему ПАПЕ любой баян который бы он только пожелал бы,самый самый самый. ...      P/S.  Для тех кто тут новичок, или просто не знает меня, поясню " достать любой баян", я могу не потому что у меня мешок денег, а потому что я этим профессионально занимаюсь и это моя работа.


----------



## delorean (6 Июн 2016)

А фото его можно?


----------



## zet10 (6 Июн 2016)

Вот такого плана баян


----------



## delorean (6 Июн 2016)

Нашел баян Тульский , состояние хорошее, но западает 2 лада, собственно вопрос, это ремонтируется? И что скажете насчет баяна Рубин 6

Или может не заморачиваться с поиском б.у. всяких и купить вот такой - новый, http://old.rolandmusic.ru/shop/keyboards/accordions/fr-1b.html  он в районе 70 тысяч выходит, дорого конечно, но зато небольшой и звучит хорошо


----------



## Dmvlad (6 Июн 2016)

delorean (06.06.2016, 11:46) писал:


> Нашел баян Тульский , состояние хорошее, но западает 2 лада, собственно вопрос, это ремонтируется? И что скажете насчет баяна Рубин 6


Тульский берите, чутОк лучше чем рубин, хотя бы по звуку ну и клавиатура помягче да и другая она по игре, "приятнее" чтоли. остальное надо бы к мастерам на оценку вложений, потом торг...

P/S  ааааа кстати какой тульский? а то там тоже дров хватает и вложения могут быть сопоставимы с приобретением более дорогого баяна... ZET10  терочку предлагает, очень неплохой вариант по сравнению с востоком то...Терочки попадают иногда просто огонь...


----------



## delorean (7 Июн 2016)

Dmvlad писал:


> delorean (06.06.2016, 11:46) писал:Нашел баян Тульский , состояние хорошее, но западает 2 лада, собственно вопрос, это ремонтируется? И что скажете насчет баяна Рубин 6
> Тульский берите, чутОк лучше чем рубин, хотя бы по звуку ну и клавиатура помягче да и другая она по игре, "приятнее" чтоли. остальное надо бы к мастерам на оценку вложений, потом торг...
> 
> P/S  ааааа кстати какой тульский? а то там тоже дров хватает и вложения могут быть сопоставимы с приобретением более дорогого баяна... ZET10  терочку предлагает, очень неплохой вариант по сравнению с востоком то...Терочки попадают иногда просто огонь...


Спасибо, а что скажете насчет электронного баяна? Это уже я немного с заделом на будущее (как подарок на юбилей)


----------



## gerborisov (7 Июн 2016)

delorean (07.06.2016, 14:26) писал:


> Спасибо, а что скажете насчет электронного баяна? Это уже я немного с заделом на будущее (как подарок на юбилей)


 В том, что на фото расклад клавиатуры не наш. Уже потом, после написания, вспомнил, что его можно поменять и переставить кнопки. Но человеку игравшему всегда на живом инструменте, электро - не подойдёт. Это для молодёжи. Играть по ночам в наушниках - не вариант. В полной тишине шорох в квартире стоит такой. что никому спать не даст  Для игры в кафе и ресторанах - самое то.


----------



## vev (7 Июн 2016)

delorean (07.06.2016, 14:26) писал:


> Спасибо, а что скажете насчет электронного баяна? Это уже я немного с заделом на будущее (как подарок на юбилей)


Красоту звука настоящего акустического инструмента электронной мыльницей не заменить ИМХО. Да и время жизни у них не айс: лет через пять снимут все это с производства и шиш починишь. А акустический хоть через 50 лет можно реанимировать


----------



## delorean (7 Июн 2016)

Уххх ) Как все расписали, благодарю. А то лазил смотрел понравился тот аппарат что поссылке, маленький + компактный и судя по ютубу звуки замечательные )) Ну да ладно, поеду в выходные Тульский смотреть.


----------



## vvz (19 Июл 2016)

Всем привет! Новичок, любитель, пишу впервые здесь...
Мой "путь" пока был таким: 
1. Старенький Вельт (7 т.р., был сломан: после удара сорвало бас. резонатор, высыпалось несколько голосов, починка...  было интересно  
2. Роял Ст. (покупка уже у мастера, состояние нового... достаточно дорого - 50 т.р.)
3. Терка (5 т.р., с рук, в состоянии нового, просто лежал в шкафу лет 30-40... профилактика у мастера: выравнивание пятки бас. резонатора, немного настройка механики... сейчас - в идеале)
4. Кировский-3 (4 т.р., с рук, не было одной кнопки на правой, колесика, ну еще по мелочи... но, посмотрев голоса, не устоял - как вчера из фабрики: всё просто отлично... опять к своему мастеру, сейчас - всё в идеале)
5. Советской Армии (3 т.р., читал в сети хорошие отзывы о них, просто сходил посмотреть по обяв. в нашем же квартале и был поражен: баянчик, похоже, видел многое, но это его совсем не убило: неплохая компрессия, вся механика в норме, почти все строило... при этом очень интересное своеобразное звучание - как бы немного "ретро", без всякого "визга"... ну, опять к мастеру - сейчас в отл. состоянии)
6. Тульский белый цельнопланочный (25 т.р., будете смеяться, но по объявл. на Авито... ну да, рискнул, посмотрел по Скайпу, почта наша не довезла в целости - сорвало бас. резонатор... к мастеру, ремонт, профилактика... сейчас просто кайфую: звук, механика, компрессия, кнопки - ракушка - всё отлично) 

Т.е. по этой последовательности видно, что сначала интересовал "аккордеонный" звук (многоголосье, разлив, регистры...). Но потом пришло понимание настоящего "баянного" звучания. Но этот путь надо было пройти. Нет, свой кайф есть и в "немцах", особенно для подходящих для этого традиционных вещей... 
Таким образом, образовалось "коллекция баянов середины прошлого века" (скоро выгонят из дома ) И каждый со своим звуком, каждый по-своему дОрог... 

Удачи!


----------



## MAN (19 Июл 2016)

*vvz*, !


----------



## Kuzalogly (19 Июл 2016)

vvz (19.07.2016, 02:16) писал:


> каждый по-своему дОрог...


 Вы ожидали неких слов?

Скажу. На Кировском нет облицовки окна маховичка регулировки басового ремня. На "Советской Армии" нет половины шайб шпилек полукорпусов. Ремни- зашморганные временем. Надо любить свои инструменты ЕЩЁ сильнее!
Как владелец такого же Кировского-3, даю респект и +1. Подскажу как делать для любимого баяна окно маховичка из мельхиора. И контакты великого мастера по ремням а-ля   Италия... Но там- очередь...


----------



## MAN (19 Июл 2016)

А я за то, чтобы до последнего использовать оригинальные ремни, пусть и изрядно "зашморганные" на вид, если они при этом исправно выполняют свою функцию. В этом по-моему есть определённый шарм. Отсутствующие шайбочки под шпильками и прочее тоже не ходовая часть, в том смысле, что на игровые качества инструментов не влияют. Дмитрию Брекоткину вон даже отсутствующий зуб не мешает быть успешным шоуменом, а Вы про какие-то шайбы на старинном баяне изволите толковать.


----------



## vvz (19 Июл 2016)

Kuzalogly/ писал:


> vvz (19.07.2016, 02:16) писал: каждый по-своему дОрог... Вы ожидали неких слов?
> 
> Скажу. На Кировском нет облицовки окна маховичка регулировки басового ремня. На "Советской Армии" нет половины шайб шпилек полукорпусов. Ремни- зашморганные временем. Надо любить свои инструменты ЕЩЁ сильнее!
> Как владелец такого же Кировского-3, даю респект и +1. Подскажу как делать для любимого баяна окно маховичка из мельхиора. И контакты великого мастера по ремням а-ля   Италия... Но там- очередь...
> ...


----------



## vvz (19 Июл 2016)

MAN/ писал:


> А я за то, чтобы до последнего использовать оригинальные ремни, пусть и изрядно "зашморганные" на вид, если они при этом исправно выполняют свою функцию. В этом по-моему есть определённый шарм. Отсутствующие шайбочки под шпильками и прочее тоже не ходовая часть, в том смысле, что на игровые качества инструментов не влияют. Дмитрию Брекоткину вон даже отсутствующий зуб не мешает быть успешным шоуменом, а Вы про какие-то шайбы на старинном баяне изволите толковать.
> 
> А я согласен!  Вот тема для диспута!...
> Но вообще, основная-то мысль была в чем (и почему в этой теме), только ИМХО: не надо для обучения и домашнего музицирования искать что-то из новодела. Сейчас "вечных" вещей не делают. Ведь на руках на вторичном рынке огромное количество давно никому не нужных инструментов, сделанных действительно на совесть лет 40-60 назад... По объявам, которые мониторю года полтора, видно, что продать БУшный, оставшийся от кого-то, - проблема. И цены, вроде как, ползут вниз. Никто не покупает...


----------



## MAN (19 Июл 2016)

Продать старый ученический инструмент сейчас наверное действительно нелегко. Основных причин тому на мой взгляд две:
1. Спрос на баяны и аккордеоны этой категории в принципе невелик, а не только на бывшие в употреблении.
2. Инструменты почтенного возраста в той или иной мере, но обязательно нуждаются в ремонтно-профилактическом обслуживании, а сие стоит отдельных денег, сил и времени. (Ваш "Роял", купленный у мастера за 50 тыр - наглядный пример)
Если не тайна, назовите пожалуйста реальные итоговые цены Ваших баянов с учётом оплаты услуг мастера.


----------



## vvz (19 Июл 2016)

MAN писал:


> Если не тайна, назовите пожалуйста реальные итоговые цены Ваших баянов с учётом оплаты услуг мастера.


Да какая тайна... Но Вы же знаете, что в смысле цен (на инструменты и мастеров), регион от региона сильно отличаются. Я живу во Владивостоке. Рынка по баянам практически нет. Мастеров соответственно - тоже. Ну к счастью, нашел старого мастера (на пенсии давно), берет он за свои услуги, на мой взгляд, почти символически: на каждый баян я дополнительно потратил от 3 до 7 т.р. Это правда. 
Роял я брал, имея уже Вельтмейстер, у мастера с западной части страны. Понимал, что можно было бы найти и значительно дешевле. Но в то время мне нужна была гарантия идеального состояния инструмента, был готов переплатить. Будь хороший выбор у нас - конечно, бы пощупал, послушал... Но у нас такие вещи появляются раз в два года, столько же и продаются, правда... (И кстати, поначалу даже сильно был разочарова Роялом, потом только просек его...)


----------



## delorean (13 Окт 2016)

Вопрос опять актуален ) 
В общем на выбор есть
Тула 202 
Восток
Эра
Сармат
Кубань
Все фото с интернета


----------



## zet10 (13 Окт 2016)

Все эти баяны на порядок ниже уровня Тульского баяна ,который я Вам советовал.


----------



## delorean (13 Окт 2016)

zet10 писал:


> Все эти баяны на порядок ниже уровня Тульского баяна ,который я Вам советовал.


Да, у нас продавался один Тульский, я приехал посмотрел его, хоть и не разбираюсь - но весь потертый, клавиши западают и когда сдвигаешь раздвигаешь воздух откуда то идет... в общем отбросил эту затею. Сейчас на примете есть еще один,  ценник 3к, находится на расстоянии 3000км, но есть возможность купить через друга. 
Может еще какой посоветуете, имею ввиду название. Бюджет 10к+- за советский инструмент б.у., можно чуть прибавить если современный б.у , новые самые простые по 40к


----------



## Kuzalogly (13 Окт 2016)

delorean писал:


> еще какой посоветуете, имею ввиду название.


Я, как сторонник баяна "Кировский-3", советую его включить в список. 
Его басы рвут Тёрку,  как Тузик грелку))...


----------



## delorean (16 Окт 2016)

Спасибо ) Блин Тульский разве что с другого города покупать )  У нас в основном Этюд и Восток продают.
Кстати не подскажите что за баян на картинке ( качество плохое)


----------



## Woldemar (17 Окт 2016)

А что за 'Эра' такая, у которoй 120 басов ? (на фото у delorean) Подобие "на заказ" ?
Все что видел были 100 басовые.


----------



## delorean (17 Окт 2016)

Я кст нашел что это за баян, по фото ) Помоему имя ему "Киров" , что о нем скажете?


----------

